# 2005 Altima dealer service: struts & brakes



## cachacopr (Oct 14, 2005)

Hello all! Well, last week I took my wife's Altima to the dealer because the front struts were shot/worn out (this is a 2005 car, too premature for this to happen IMO). Well, they did changed them as well as the stability links (under warranty), but also turned all 4 brake rotors, which I didn't expect, to correct some brake vibration (I wouldn't say they had that pulsation feeling...I think it's too soon to start with this rotor turning game). My question is, next time I take it in for scheduled service (which was also done since the time was right on), if they want to work the rotors again, wouldn't they be required to change them under warranty too? (I don't know how much was shaved from the rotors, so I don't know how many more times they can do this before they are out of spec.) My experience with my Pathy is that turning the rotors won't correct vibration or pulsation for long, eventually it will come back and require a rotor change. Has anyone here experienced this situation so soon into the car's life? Thanks!


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

The front strut problem is a common thing from what I've heard. THere have been alot of people on here that have had that problem. As for turning your rotors, did they ask you first, or did they just do it? Legally, they have to get you to approve any work they do to your car, or it's free. I know it was under warranty, and cost you nothing, but you could still argue it. As far as replacing the rotors under warranty, I'm not sure how that would go, as the rotors are considered "wear parts" IIRC, just like brake pads and clutches, which are not covered under warranty (to an extent...)


----------



## cachacopr (Oct 14, 2005)

Nah, they didn't ask me, I just found what was done when I picked it up, and not because they told me, but because I read it on the work order form and looked at the rotors...should've asked... They wrote it was done to correct a brake vibration. So I guess once they get warped (which I don't know when and if will happen), I'll go for slotted/cross-drilled rotors..(which is what I did with my Pathy about a year ago, and now I enjoy the best-performing brakes I had since new)...



WATSON1 said:


> The front strut problem is a common thing from what I've heard. THere have been alot of people on here that have had that problem. As for turning your rotors, did they ask you first, or did they just do it? Legally, they have to get you to approve any work they do to your car, or it's free. I know it was under warranty, and cost you nothing, but you could still argue it. As far as replacing the rotors under warranty, I'm not sure how that would go, as the rotors are considered "wear parts" IIRC, just like brake pads and clutches, which are not covered under warranty (to an extent...)


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

cachacopr said:


> Nah, they didn't ask me, I just found what was done when I picked it up, and not because they told me, but because I read it on the work order form and looked at the rotors...should've asked... They wrote it was done to correct a brake vibration. So I guess once they get warped (which I don't know when and if will happen), I'll go for slotted/cross-drilled rotors..(which is what I did with my Pathy about a year ago, and now I enjoy the best-performing brakes I had since new)...


That is a fine example of poor customer service. My dealer will never do any work without talking with the customer first. That is mistake #1 on your dealers part. Mistake #2 was not telling you about it when you picked up your car. If a dealer ever does any work on your car without asking you, then tries to charge you for it, legally you do not have to pay. I would think there would be some type of recourse you could take about the way they handled it. It sounds like you didn't want the rotors turned, but they did it anyways because they wanted to do it, and never consulted you about it. If it was me, I would talk to the service manager or the dealership manager about it and voice my concerns and opinions.


----------

